# My unbiased Redline RTD review



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2004)

Just picked up a case of these things.  Most places were out so I had to search and find a place that had them.  I will not be revealing this place until I place my next order.  

I paid $1.97 a piece for these babies.  Kind of expensive when you consider that you can have up to 2 cans per day of this stuff, but it is the same price as a Red Bull and has no cals.  Plus, the regular Redline was worth it and I had to see what all the rage was about.  As a company, I kinda look at VPX this way; they have the best MRP (Micellean) on the market and it is priced very nicely, but I feel they gouge you on the PHs.

Anyway, the RTD hit me much faster than the regular redline at half a can and with a much greater force.  I took my first half can at noon and within ten minutes I have peaked at where I did at a 5mL dosage of the regular stuff.  I will post more stuff of note as it hits me.  I am starting to speed a little bit right now, could be placebo, I will measure my HR at 30 minutes.  My resting HR is 56bpm taken on Friday.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2004)

30 minutes in HR is at 72bpm, just sitting here.  Getting a little twitchy.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 25, 2004)

You don't share, so who the hell cares??


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

http://store.yahoo.com/valu-sport/redline-rtd.html for $1.97

http://store.yahoo.com/totalsn/vpxredrt128o.html for $22.99 for 12 = $1.91 each


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2004)

So, 1.5 hours in and HR is still 72.  I am sweating a decent amount for just sitting here.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2004)

Is there caffiene in the RTD?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, caffeine anhydrous.

Well, I feel normal now, just got out of the shower.  HR down to 66, still a bit jittery, but not nearly as much as before.  Wide awake which is good since I didn't get much sleep.  I am only doing 1/2 bottle today since I got on it so late.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2004)

3 hours later...My forehead and palms are sweaty.  Got a bit of a headache coming on, I think I need to drink some H2O.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 25, 2004)

Dale, aren't you supposed to drink this stuff before working out?  Did you drink it this afternoon just to see what it would do to your heart rate?


----------



## topolo (Oct 25, 2004)

Dale, are you cutting????


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Dale, are you cutting????




Yes.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 25, 2004)

What does it taste like??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 26, 2004)

Not bad, seems like a diluted version of the original.  I liked the original.

Also of note, I took a 2nd 2.5mL serving @ 5pm and could not get to sleep .  I went to bed at 12:15 and did not fall asleep til after 2am.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

By the way...Redline gel caps will be out in a few weeks, AND, the original Redline is being reformulated again to jack up the potency to the RTD level.


----------



## topolo (Oct 26, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yes.



Would you care to share your diet?

Also, does this mean you are off of the amber nectar for a while??


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 26, 2004)

I ordered a case of 12 and this stuff is potent. I only drink a half a can before my workouts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 26, 2004)

My cousin swears by this RTD but he is very caffiene sensative.  How much caffiene per serving?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 26, 2004)

Hmm this doesn't tell you shit. 
http://www.vpxsports.com/redlineRTD.html


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey TP, when will Avant have ordering back up?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 26, 2004)

Should be up now, and has been for some time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 26, 2004)

I am doing the nutrient timing diet where the day is split up in P+C and P+F based on when you workout.  It is in the diet section and has been going pretty well.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 26, 2004)

Hmm, well Sesathin caps are out of stock.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 27, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> 3 hours later...My forehead and palms are sweaty.  Got a bit of a headache coming on, I think I need to drink some H2O.



Sounds like Love....


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 27, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hmm this doesn't tell you shit.
> http://www.vpxsports.com/redlineRTD.html


Well, I found this part particulary informative:

"FEEL THE FREAK
FEEL THE FREEZE
WATCH THE FAT DROP
OFF WITH EASE"

How much more insight does one need?


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, I found this part particulary informative:
> 
> "FEEL THE FREAK
> FEEL THE FREEZE
> ...



Personally, I think that tells the whole story.


----------



## snoops (Oct 28, 2004)

Is Redline just a redbull without the calories?


----------

